# Origami - By MetallicAcid



## MetallicAcid (Jan 2, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Hardware:CPU - Intel Core i7 4790kGPU - 2x ASUS GTX980 Ti Strix 6GBChassis - In Win S-FrameMotherboard - ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark SPSU - SilverStone ST1200-G EvolutionRAM - Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866mhz 16GB (4x4GB)SSD - Kingston Predator PCIE SSD 240GBWater Cooling - Bitspower

*Mods:*
-Painted chassis-Fabricated custom radiator holder for backside-Mounted reservoir under motherboard-Fabricated custom back panel which also acts as radiator cover-Created custom water loop with pass through fitting to connect front loop to back side-Sleeved PSU and chassis cables-Removed anodizing on various S-Frame parts-Applied custom designed vinyl decals-Designed custom GPU backplates

Hello everybody, and welcome to yet another of my modded projects! I would like to introduce you to my project named "Origami" which features the exclusive In Win S-Frame chassis.The name Origami is inspired by the way this single 2m long, 4mm thick aluminium plate has been folded 15 times to give this unique chassis it's form. There is no floor or roof, and tempered glass panels which really set this chassis aside from most all other PC enclosures on the market today. I felt that I would take on the challenge of modding this chassis to enhance its design in typical MetallicAcid style, complete with brushed aluminium panels, and a full custom water cooled loop with hardline tubing.Definition of "Origami" according to Dictionary.com:[awr-i-gah-mee] noun, plural origamis for 2.The traditional Japanese art or technique of folding paper into a variety of decorative or representational forms, as of animals or flowers.Thank you to all of my sponsors who have contributed to making this project a reality, as it has been extremely fun to work on!!  I love the end results!Please enjoy!Kind regards,Justin "MetallicAcid" OhlsenFeatured on 9gag with 5000+ upvotes :'D HAHAhttp://9gag.com/gag/aVPYOj8/-origami-by-metallicacid


----------



## msamelis (Jan 3, 2016)

This is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. I am at a loss of words, so, 10/10.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice pictures, description, design, polish. Very nice


----------



## T-Bob (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice Mod!


----------



## Patrick3463 (Jan 4, 2016)

Why cant you open pictures full screen. I want to enjoy the view on a larger scale. That pc is amazing .


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

As per usual, great build


----------



## Wester71 (Feb 5, 2016)

yes wow


----------

